# electrotic drum amp



## todski (Oct 29, 2015)

basically looking for a drum amp for my son and i need a little help as i dont have a clue , he has a yamaha 502 kit 

looking to spend up to 200 if you can help many thanks in advance

lee


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Are you sure you are ready for the noise?

We have a Roland drum set and only use headphones so never really looked into Amps. I do know there are some threads on the Roland VR forum I'll have a look if I have some time later mate


----------



## Marc.mawson (Sep 26, 2016)

I have a Roland TD-11KV, and i bought this;

http://www.drumshop.co.uk/collectio...s/products/kat-ka1-digital-drum-kit-amplifier

and a decent pair of headphones, out of the two I use the headphones the most because i only ever need (or want) other people in the house (not to mention next door) to hear my drum kit occasionally (as in once or twice in the last two years).

My advice is to get a decent pair of comfortable headphones, and hold off on the amp, unless there is a genuine need for someone other than your son to hear the drums at the same time (such as a teacher), but you could of course just get a headphone jack splitter.


----------

